# Getting started



## Palm Tree (3 Mar 2013)

Hi guys, I've had my first DSLR a while now and I thought i'd post up a few shots. None are edited although I have acccess to photoshop and I can re download GIMP, I wouldn't know where to start though. I have a lot to learn, mainly trying to capture what *I* see, not what the camera sees. I could also do with a tripod.
Some marcro shots are with my Canon 18-55mm II mounted in reverse but some are with it mounted normally.


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Mar 2013)




----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Mar 2013)

Nice shots Palm tree, just go through how you got the macros again with the 18-55mm?


----------



## NanoJames (3 Mar 2013)

Great shots mate! Looks like you've got some very happy plants there!


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Mar 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Nice shots Palm tree, just go through how you got the macros again with the 18-55mm?


By using a reversing ring, you can use the lens the 'wrong' way round. To focus you have to move the camera manually forwards and backwards.
Here is a great explanation:
*How it works*
These diagrams show how reverse lens macro photography works. With a lens mounted on a camera in the normal position (below top), the image of a large object is reduced in size so that it can be recorded on the sensor or film. When the lens is mounted in reverse (below bottom), the opposite happens. Small objects are recorded at life-size or enlarged – a 50mm lens reverse mounted on a body with an APS-C size sensor achieves near life-size reproduction.
EOS magazine article: Using reversing rings for macro shots


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Mar 2013)

I will be trying to get my plants to flower this year so I can help get some proper ID's. Then there will be alot more pics up with pics of submerged, emersed and flowers for as much as I can.
Here is _Hedyotis salzmannii _breaking the surface of the water and growing on wood.


----------



## RobS84 (27 Mar 2013)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing the reversal ring trick... Off to eBay I go for a Nikon one!


----------



## dean (8 May 2013)

I've just bought the extension tubes to try as I couldn't get my head around the reverse lens


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Jun 2013)

dean said:


> I've just bought the extension tubes to try as I couldn't get my head around the reverse lens


The reversing ring method generally produces better quality images that extension tubes, also the reversing ring was a couple of pounds and really easy to use (just mount the lens backwards), however you have to be careful not to damage the back of the lens as it is exposed.


----------

